# 2009 HawgFest Charter Trip Winners



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

A very big thank-you to everyone who donated trips this year. 

Their generosity and support is very much appreciated and helps a great deal to make the HawgFest the great event that it is.

There are eight winners of charter trips in all this year. 

1st draw: Tammy Miller - Reel Bad Habit Charters

2nd draw: John Poindexter - Fish Crazy Charters

3rd draw: AJ Barth - Peerless Sport Fishing

4th draw: Ron Kemmerling - CharterMax Sport Fishing

5th draw: Dan Wilson - Reel Pursuit Guide Service

6th draw: Tony Mills - Hardwork Charters

7th draw: Frank Murphy - Blue Dolphin Charters

And the winner from the Lounge contest making the closest guess for the winning bag weight -

Fish_ Heads - KGONE Fishing

Congratulations to everyone. :B

I will be posting the chosen charter trips as they are selected.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting, and thanks to the great bunch of charter Capts. that donated these trips. My daughter ( Tammy) won the trip with Reel Bad habit and gave it to me as an early Christmas Present! :T She's getting a bigger christmas gift from her Dad for sure this year.
Congrats to all the winners :


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well i finnally won something i don't believe it. Thanks ogf the best 20 i spent


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your welcome Tony!

I'll be calling you soon to let you know who your choices will be. :B

You'll get a chance to let someone else do the driving for a change.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

I cant wait to sit back and relax for a day it will be great and getting calls for guys willing to go with me too


----------

